# Outrage at 'sick' killing of monster alligator



## SamNabz (Sep 20, 2010)

Online commentators in the US have condemned the actions of an American woman after she killed a 465kg alligator in South Carolina.

Mary Ellen Mara-Christian, 48, made headlines across the US over the weekend as the 1.52m, 52kg woman who managed to kill a 4m alligator.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* 9 News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## MrHappy (Sep 20, 2010)

She said that she sees hunting as a form of population control and she kills alligators *because she loves them*. 
"I hunt because I want these creatures to be here forever," 

Is this nutjob for real? I think you'll find if you stop killing them they might be around forever.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Who knows how much of the story is true.


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 20, 2010)

Over in the states they have 1 month a year where they can hunt a limited ammount of gators and they have been doing it since they settled there, its not such a huge difference to what we did with crocodiles years ago besides the fact it was hell for leather back then. I think the bigger question should we be looking at contolled culls in Australia??


----------



## zard (Sep 20, 2010)

there will always be negators to any act.


----------



## serpaint (Sep 20, 2010)

> She said that she sees hunting as a form of population control and she kills alligators *because she loves them*.
> "I hunt because I want these creatures to be here forever,"


 
Didn't some renowned serial killer say that about his "girlfriends"


----------

